# IVF abroad with a preschooler (Greece/Prague)



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

Has anyone done IVF abroad, eg Greece or Prague with your young child 3-4 years old with you?    It's mainly what to do all day?  I am worried he'd get bored and want to be with his friends.  Could take toys, if there was a pool and nice weather could be ok as long as I am not knackered.  DH could be there with us say for the second week or to be there for EC because I could not look after a young child on my own after EC.  

Anyway, I am trying to work it out, has anyone done it and it's been ok?  Thank you.


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

My lo is younger - 12 months and I've been going with him but ive had to insist DH come with me or someone else as I had to have a hysto the last visit so DH came. This next visit is EC, ET and DH will work from the apartment so not lose anytime off work. We went with an apartment instead hotel as I felt lo needed the extra space to run around, play etc.

Have you had a look at Agate's serum file? She talks about going with children too. Sorry I've not been much help x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, thank you.  I was thinking of just going over the for the day or night for the hysto.  An apartment with a pool might make things easier.  I have looked at Agates file thank you.  It's more the what is there for a young child to do.      Maybe I can look at the Lonely Planet book for the area.  I would probably be there for some time on my own with my child because of OH leave.
THanks again x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

Just a couple of links to areas that may be of use to you.

Regional and international » International » Greece: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0

Regional and international » International » Czech Republic:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Lots of luck 
Anj x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, I just did not want to upset people on the main threads by asking.  I've looked at agates file again and will look elsewhere if we get to that stage.  Thanks


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you decided on where you're doing treatment? I'm out in Greece for the next 2 weeks and will update with any info I find. Feel free to pm me if I forget please


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, that's very kind.  I am looking at New Life or Serum at the moment.  Good luck!
x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I went with 3 year old twins to Athens twice, having been to cyprus when they were 2 and 1/2. My mum was with me for two trips, dp the other.

there's a great museum of childhood in athens, lots of parks with swings etc,  there's big shopping centres with softplay , funfairs. Museums and history to look at -my two loved scrambling round ruins looking at lizards etc.

tbh you do the same stuff you do here but as weather a bit better is easier.

I avoided july / august for v high temperatures.  I went to cyprus and for et in may / june time as weather nice enough to let kids run around

I rented a house/ apartment with garden not hotel so kids loved just playing in the garden and swimming .

One Greece trip was dec so rented apartment closer to centre

you do need someone with you ideally for ec and et to look after lo , and when you get tired. Kids generally came with me for scans etc same as in uk. We took their tablets and they were fine -I often took by myself to give mum a break. Everything more child friendly than uk.

I can't comment on Prague as never been but athens fine. But I would pick time of year

any questions just ask.

x x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much.  That sounds brilliant.  Much more do-able than I was thinking it might be with my super-active little one!    I was thinking/hoping to cycle in March but have a bit to do before then, see how hysteroscopy, hidden-c test goes etc.    

Having spent the whole evenning looking into Athenes I now really want to go there lol, just to visit it....  Need to look into Prague now, which I think looks cheaper (not the absolute main factor though, more about my low amh and being old in fertilty terms now    )


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

its the hope that hurts said:


> Thank you, I just did not want to upset people on the main threads by asking. I've looked at agates file again and will look elsewhere if we get to that stage. Thanks


I totally understand, and appreciate the need for sensitivity re/your specific question 
I did think though that there may be additional general info on the main boards that may be useful to you if you haven't decided on a clinic yet 
There may also be members there (with children already) who are having tx for a sibling, again it's a sensitive matter, but may be easy to spot from signatures etc, just a thought?

Anj x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ps....
Just had another thought...
The below board has quite random travel info/questions regarding travel abroad as well as the UK:

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility » Parenting » Travel and Getting Out and About
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=404.0

As it's within the parenting section you wouldn't need to worry about potentially upsetting or offending anyone 
I hope that helps 

Anj x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Anj, that's kind of you to think of that


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you look on the Greece board there is a thread specifically related to serum: Serum bfp, parenting and beyond, quite a few people have been back for a sibling/s and may be able to advise you how it was with a child in tow, you def won't be offending anybody on there. Mierran has given you some excellent ideas already tho   Best of luck x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank Blondie, I will have a look.    xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Different ages I know, but I went to Serum with a 1 year old - not particularly mobile so probably easier to deal with  There's a park in the centre of Athens that's nice and cool and safe enough to go for a wander - there's a few animals in there too. If we were to go back, now DD is more mobile, we'd do some of the things Mierran suggested - you can find quite a few of them on Google. There are always ladies with children on the Serum current cycle thread too. Someone told me there's a play area at the airport too I think? I saw quite a few little playgrounds as we were walking around - OH took DD to one at Mitera, where I had a hysto.

Greece is lovely with children as people are very friendly and accommodating - old dears were always stopping to pet and coo at DD.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
Thank you for the reassurance.  A play area at the airport sounds good!
x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi 
I was over in Greece in November with my 3 yr old for 3wks,we spent different days at the Heleniic play centre in Plaka age range 0/10 different activity rooms N loved it and was free.
Also went on tram to the turtle sanctuary that was free  too and on the beach  

Katie xxx


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you rose, that sounds great.  That's really helpful.  Where did you stay if you don't mind me asking?  Thank you x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi 
We had to stay in 2 different app,first one was at Victoria lovely clean app great landlord metro 50 meters away,it is supposed to be a bad area but i loved it plenty of great shops people were great too.
The second one was manos appartments near the president great app great landlord,very spacious clean plenty of shops around 10 min walk to serum.
Please don't be afraid to use buses ,trams , metro with little one i found people very helpful if i needed it.

The key for me was to be as organized as you can research before you go,agate file was so valuable to me i printed it all off until i had my bearings i took my mum with me we had a ball loved Athens
Ps I'm now 13wks pregnant 

Katie xxxxxxxx


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Ooooh congrats Rosie Ribbons  That's wonderful news to hear you're pregnant.    Thanks so much, that's really helpful.  I probably would be afraid of the trams etc so thank you. My littley would love going on all of those forms of transport    
It's great to hear how child friendly Greece is, thank you. 

xxx


----------



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi. I am off to Athens this Monday with my 10 year old. I am dreading her reading the brochures but trying to keep her focused on the exciting trip to Greece! She wasn't going to come but it's fallen on half term... Would love to know if anyone else in same boat will be around then too.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
I hope it goes well for you!  You could post on your clinics thread and might be someone there who's going out soon or there.
xx


----------



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you and will do. Saw on your signature on your comment on clomid. I stopped it too, it was awful!


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I had awful clomid rage, and was just standing in my kitchen and it was like a train went past (visual hallucinations).  So, yes I stopped it!

I hope you find some other FF ladies there 
xx


----------

